# american hospital, dubai



## lyndsey (May 29, 2015)

hi all,

I am a uk nurse considering applying for a nursing position at the American hospital, Dubai.

does anyone work there or have any knowledge of the hospital and living in Dubai?

any help greatly appreciated

lynz x


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
We know people who work there.
Nurses work very long shifts (12 hour shifts) - either 7-7 days or 7-7 nights. 
Accommodation is in various places in Bur Dubai and Karama - generally shared 2 bedroom apartments.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## lyndsey (May 29, 2015)

hi steve 

thank you for the reply, I am aware of the shifts and accommodation. Do you know if your nurse friends enjoy working there/the conditions eg nurse/patient ratio please?

its a big decision to make based on a telephone interview.

many thanks 
lynz


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
No - they hate it.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> No - they hate it.
> Cheers
> Steve


Go on, tell her what you really think


----------



## lyndsey (May 29, 2015)

hi steve

ah what a shame and they are stuck there no doubt?!

lynz


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Yes - I think they are currently digging a tunnel.
You should see the bulges of sand around their ankles at the end of each shift!
There are many better options if you really want to work as a nurse in UAE.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## lyndsey (May 29, 2015)

oh dear, any suggestions please steve?

thanks 
lynz


----------



## lyndsey (May 29, 2015)

hi steve

many thanks for your PM and all the advice

regards
lynz


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

I don't work in american hospital, but I am a physician, generally work circumstances of the medical field is terrible, it gets worse for nurses.

Don't compare it to the UK, or anywhere else. You might get paid more, anything else would be worse than the UK.


----------



## rosemary01 (Jun 3, 2015)

lyndsey said:


> hi all,
> 
> I am a uk nurse considering applying for a nursing position at the American hospital, Dubai.
> 
> ...


Hi Lynx, 
I work in UK as well. I am planning to move to dubai as well. I heard their was vacancy in American hospital. Did you have telephonic interview?
Rose


----------



## lyndsey (May 29, 2015)

hi rosemary

no I didn't go ahead with interview. I am looking at other options. have you applied anywhere yet? be nice to keep in touch if we both in the same boat.

lynz x


----------



## rosemary01 (Jun 3, 2015)

lyndsey said:


> hi rosemary
> 
> no I didn't go ahead with interview. I am looking at other options. have you applied anywhere yet? be nice to keep in touch if we both in the same boat.
> 
> lynz x


Hi Lynx, 
No I havnt applied anywhere yet. Don't know from where to start. What other options are you thinking of? Yes definitely it will be nice to keep in touch. Please let me know if you are applying thru an agency?
Rose x


----------



## erobins6 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi,

I am also interested in working in dubai and have been looking at american hospital (nursing)...

anybody work here currently that can share some advice or info

thanks

emma


----------



## julie1234 (Jul 24, 2015)

I am an irish nurse looking to move to dubai gonna take the plunge. Girls I am interested to know what stage ye are at and have ye found jobs etc. I am looking at American Hospital Dubai? Any help at all would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## julie1234 (Jul 24, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Yes - I think they are currently digging a tunnel.
> You should see the bulges of sand around their ankles at the end of each shift!
> There are many better options if you really want to work as a nurse in UAE.
> ...



Steve. 
I am interested to no the better options..
Your hekp would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Jay21 (Jul 7, 2014)

A.Abbass said:


> I don't work in american hospital, but I am a physician, generally work circumstances of the medical field is terrible, it gets worse for nurses.
> 
> Don't compare it to the UK, or anywhere else. You might get paid more, anything else would be worse than the UK.


Hi Abbass, why do you say that, can you be more specific please? I'm looking at jobs there and have had 2 offers so need to be sure before I make the move.


----------

